# PC bootet nicht mehr



## AnjaZeuch (29. September 2003)

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner (Pentium 2) Windows 98 in einer anderen Umgebung (mit anderem Monitor etc.) neu installiert und er lief einwandfrei. Zu Hause (mit meinem Monitor und angeschlossenem Modem) ist er beim Booten einmal zum Startbildschirm von Windows 98 gekommen und hat sich dann aufgehängt. Beim nächsten Start kam er nur noch dazu, den Prozessor und den Arbeitsspeicher zu erkennen und verabschiedete sich dann mit der Zeile "Award Plug and Play BIOS Extension v1.0A". Anscheinend hat er irgendwie Probleme mit den noch nicht installierten Geräten (oder?). Ich komme weder ins BIOS noch kann ich ihn mit einer Startdiskette booten und bin ziemlich ratlos. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2003)

Nimm mal alles raus außer Speicher, Board, CPU und Graka.
Wenns immernoch ist diese 4 Teile mal einzeln
austauschen zum testen, fang am besten mit Speicher an.

Haste irgendewas neu eingebaut, HDDs oda sowas?
Oder mal mit nem Tool die Hardare checken, falls du soweit kommst.

Greez...
Sinac


----------



## SanfterWolf (29. September 2003)

Hast du mal versucht, den PC aufzuschrauben und zu schauen ob vielleicht eine Steckkarte lose ist?
Oder schaue mal ob das IDE-Kabel etwas lose ist?


Gruß
Hajo


----------



## Obermaulwurf (30. September 2003)

Aloháá 

Kann es sein, dass deine "boot.ini" irgendwie beschädigt wurde

Das kann öfters mal der Fall sein, wenn du Windows versucht zu deinstallieren, neue Kompnentenhinzuzufügen oder sonst in der Registry rumwärkelst.

Mein Tipp: 
=>=>=> Deine wichtigen Daten noch retten, dann die Festplatte formatieren () und Windows neu draufspielen. Aber kein Windows Me. <=<=<=


----------



## AnjaZeuch (1. Oktober 2003)

*Geschafft*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die guten Tipps. Ich habe alle nicht elementaren Bestandteile des Rechners mal rausgenommen bzw. abgeklemmt und ihn dann gestartet ... und er lief. Dann habe ich sie nach und nach wieder eingebaut bis auf die Netzwerkkarte, die ich sowieso nicht brauche ... und er lief immer noch. Ich weiß letztendlich nicht genau, woran es gelegen hat (ob Netztwerkkarte oder irgendwas anderes), aber auf jeden Fall funktioniert er wieder.


----------

